

Grubwithus launches in Boston next week - breck
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2011/05/grubwithus_gathering_strangers.html

======
mikle
I think this is a great idea, but this is another startup (like yelp, to name
another) with a globally good idea only applied to select few US cities. I get
that they want to take it slow and get traction, but with all their traction
they never get to small places that are in need of such services.

I really hate stealing other people's ides (god knows I can't even act on a
10% of my own), but as Groupon buying Israeli copy-cat "Grouper" showed, maybe
opening a local carbon copy will make the original startup step in (especially
if you gain traction).

~~~
dodo53
I think this is a good idea. I'd even go further and say some startups
catering to specific geographic areas could franchise - you take some of the
risk, put in some of your own money maybe, they get cut of profits and give
you their tech / secret sauce.

------
timjahn
Congrats to Eddy and Daschin! Happy to see these guys crushing it with an old
fashioned money making business. Novel idea, right?? ;)

------
amouat
Does anyone else think the name is terrible? Sure "grub" is food, but "to
grub" is to dig about in the earth.

~~~
shorttime
No way, I love the name. Original, quick to say (3 syllables), caters to a
younger crowd.

